# holiday cheer contest



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

gonna have another contest to share some of the holiday spirit...I recently harvested this plant and it's been dried and put up for curing...dense sticky flowers are deceiving when guessing weight...the winner will be the contestant to guess the dried weight of this tray of flowers...putang x emerald bay purps is the strain...the guesses need to be in grams to keep the playing field level...
the prize will be seeds that I have accumulated recently so I'm not looking to dump old dried out beans...there may be a few feminized beans in there that are bud of the month stock...hell, there may be other goodies vacuum sealed in the prize stash as well...
contest runs until friday at 8pm...good luck


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

A whole slew of question arise?
Are you weighing tray and stems included
And will the stem be at a tur snapping point when you do?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Roster. It's been dried and put in jars brother.
Fking stoner.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster. It's been dried and put in jars brother.
> Fking stoner.


OK so include the jars when weighing in guess


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Yeah you go ahead. That's one less guess I have to worry about.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

158 grams


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Oh boy! A new game. That’s Great boo  I never weigh my weed so that’s not gonna help me guess. I do know that a pan of that stuff is a lot heavier than a pan of fluff which I’ve grown some of…
my guess will be 329 grams
thanx for starting a new game. Tis the season


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

Nice looking buds, boo. I will guess 222 grams.


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

the flowers are dried and in the jars to be burped daily...slightly moist, about 60% RH when put up...no stems, no trays, no jars, no nada but flowers...thank you fogey, it's quite a nice high, looking forward to smoking it when cured...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 6, 2022)

I came up with 10.6 ounces or 301 grams. That's just to be in the game cause I missed playing Sub Girl's game. I don't actually want any more seeds than I already have - well, unless they are mutant seeds : )


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

Looks like a weeks worth of weed to me


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

210 grams


----------



## Growdude (Dec 6, 2022)

126 grams


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I came up with 10.6 ounces or 301 grams. That's just to be in the game cause I missed playing Sub Girl's game. I don't actually want any more seeds than I already have - well, unless they are mutant seeds : )


did ya see the second to the last sentence...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 6, 2022)

boo said:


> did ya see the second to the last sentence...


Well, OK! Count me in : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

boo said:


> the flowers are dried and in the jars to be burped daily...slightly moist, about 60% RH when put up...no stems, no trays, no jars, no nada but flowers...thank you fogey, it's quite a nice high, looking forward to smoking it when cured...


Please send samples and I will test and get back with you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Damn,, I must suck at guessing. I'm lower then all the other stoners.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn,, I must suck at guessing. I'm lower then all the other stoners.


Don’t go by me hopper I don’t weigh, im Just guessing…


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

66 bottles of beer...take one down and pass it around....65 bottles of beer.


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn,, I must suck at guessing. I'm lower then all the other stoners.


yes sir, you do suck at guessing...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Why I never.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)

336 grams


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Why I never.


I've heard differently brother hopper...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Damnt. Got me again.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

Are we doing this by mail in or show up on the day


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

Oh, I forgot to put that part in the rules. The winning contestant has me over for the weekend and I’ll bring the prize with me. I expect to be wined and dined properly before I come off of the goods… both Dutch and Ivan are fairly picky eaters so prepare according


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

now the catch comes out.....I'm in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Dutch and Ivan have better table manners.


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

We’re long overdue Pute…


WeedHopper said:


> Dutch and Ivan have better table manners.


What chu talkin about Willis… I taught them everything they know…


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 7, 2022)

140 gms


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 336 grams


Dang big, that’s only about a doobies worth from my pick. I may have to get boo to smoke one and Re-weigh


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

Nice Contest Boo
I see one vote that is going to be close so far, Big Buds for sure


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang big, that’s only about a doobies worth from my pick. I may have to get boo to smoke one and Re-weigh





aww crap , i did not see your guess….i was just looking at those buds and adding up the weight in my mind and it looks about like about 3 qp’s , 112 + 112 + 112 = 336

( like i need some more beans….but Brother Boo has some gems stashed away and i would like to get a hold of a few of them )


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

i'm not good at guessing but 295, not to worried about beans as i have more then i'll ever get to plant. just want to see how i am at guessing.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

I do not need any seeds but would like to guess
Elbow 7 ozs


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

Elbow 7 ozs? What’s the elbow for?


----------



## Uncle Groovy (Dec 7, 2022)

345
Looks like a nice batch.
Merry Christmas


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I do not need any seeds but would like to guess
> Elbow 7 ozs


Rules say post in grams. Fking stoner. And don't ask me ,,I would need my calculator.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 7, 2022)

225 grams


----------



## Slab (Dec 7, 2022)

280


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Elbow 7 ozs? What’s the elbow for?


A pound so 16zips plus 7 zips = 23zips

644grs LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

One day I’ll get the lingo…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 7, 2022)

Different lingo, different math too. A grs must be 0.988 grams : )


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

It's used to help making tying your shoes much easier


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 7, 2022)

I only wear shoes with velcro straps. Velcro is one of the greatest improvements in living standards ever, just below air conditioning : )


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I only wear shoes with velcro straps. Velcro is one of the greatest improvements in living standards ever, just below air conditioning : )


The very 1st form of AC was the invention of crouchless undies


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The very 1st form of AC was the invention of crouchless undies


Invented in China. They use them to potty train their infants...


----------



## Flower (Dec 7, 2022)

142


----------



## Mutlley (Dec 7, 2022)

357 please


----------



## chillkoots7 (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> gonna have another contest to share some of the holiday spirit...I recently harvested this plant and it's been dried and put up for curing...dense sticky flowers are deceiving when guessing weight...the winner will be the contestant to guess the dried weight of this tray of flowers...putang x emerald bay purps is the strain...the guesses need to be in grams to keep the playing field level...
> the prize will be seeds that I have accumulated recently so I'm not looking to dump old dried out beans...there may be a few feminized beans in there that are bud of the month stock...hell, there may be other goodies vacuum sealed in the prize stash as well...
> contest runs until friday at 8pm...good luckView attachment 314715


197 grams


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

some of you guys are really close...some are in left field...


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

Talk about thread drift.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Talk about thread drift.


What drift? Free seeds and potty training are practically the same topic : )


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Talk about thread drift.


hey dood, my thread my way...bwahahahaha...drifing is where the good stuff comes from...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

If it was easy we would all be close.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> some of you guys are really close...some are in left field...





put me in coach , i wanna play!


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 7, 2022)

174 grams


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

It's really hard to tell because the colas are stacked. Cool game. Can't wait to see how close I was.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

274 grams.

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Dec 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A pound so 16zips plus 7 zips = 23zips
> 
> 644grs LOL





SubmarineGirl said:


> One day I’ll get the lingo…


elbow where i'm from is a quarter pound.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

Subway, old school vernacular calls a pound an elbow, slang for lb…ounces are called zips as the came in zip lock baggies…now you know


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

Yep. I've been calling Ounces a Zip for a long time. Never called a pound and Elbow. Why are we talking about an Elbow. Fking Roster the stoner Their is no way there is a pound in that picture even with the stems. And it's my understanding we are not guessing what's on that tray As Is. We are guessing what was in that tray after being trimmed,dried ,and Jared for curing.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I've been calling Ounces a Zip for a long time. Never called a pound and Elbow. Why are we talking about an Elbow. Their is no way there is a pound in that picture even with the stems. And it's my understanding we are not guessing what's on that tray As Is. We are guessing what was in that tray after being trimmed,dried ,and Jared for curing.


I was going by what is on the tray myself stems and all
I wish I could still bend my ELBOW and have a few beers still.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

Exactly, roster is including the jars though..,


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> Exactly, roster is including the jars though..,


Those buds look Heavy and packed
And that joined with you growing them , it has to be more than an elbow even striped


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

Way off, the flowers are dense and sticky, but there’s nowhere near a pound on that tray…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

Roster you Fking stoner. You wearing thick glasses or what.Hope you never worked at a meat market.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> Way off, the flowers are dense and sticky, but there’s nowhere near a pound on that tray…


Ha I should win something just for being nice


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

No participation trophies here.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster you Fking stoner. Hope you never worked at a meat market.


My friends always said BUY a scale , I should have listened


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No participation trophies here.


I would have quite a few if there were LOL


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

The winner gets the goodies and whoever comes in second gets the wood chipper…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

I vote Roster for second place. Can you start at the Elbow.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster you Fking stoner. You wearing thick glasses or what.Hope you never worked at a meat market.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

That's GMO.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

Now My Elbow is sore


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

time to hit the gym roster, you're never too old to kick it into overdrive...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> gonna have another contest to share some of the holiday spirit...I recently harvested this plant and it's been dried and put up for curing...dense sticky flowers are deceiving when guessing weight...the winner will be the contestant to guess the dried weight of this tray of flowers...putang x emerald bay purps is the strain...the guesses need to be in grams to keep the playing field level...
> the prize will be seeds that I have accumulated recently so I'm not looking to dump old dried out beans...there may be a few feminized beans in there that are bud of the month stock...hell, there may be other goodies vacuum sealed in the prize stash as well...
> contest runs until friday at 8pm...good luckView attachment 314715


What is the dementions of the tray?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> What is the dementions of the tray?





getting all scientific on us eh


----------



## stain (Dec 8, 2022)

A kilo is 2.2lbs. (as most drugs are weighed) a troy oz is 32 grams per troy oz. Looks like around 7-8  troy oz's. So I'm guessing it's from 224 grams to 256 g's . 

I've always wondered were the .2 lbs went when buying a lb.... We're getting screwed using american weight system...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

I'll say 340 dry


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

OK Now is this a dry weight taking on the surface of the Earth
Or Mars?


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Those buds look Heavy and packed
> And that joined with you growing them , it has to be more than an elbow even striped





RosterMan said:


> OK Now is this a dry weight taking on the surface of the Earth
> Or Mars?


Maybe Uranus


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> getting all scientific on us eh


Getting scientific, that implies I have a brain. My wife would debate that.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK Now is this a dry weight taking on the surface of the Earth
> Or Mars?


It's a unit of mass. It's the same on Mars as on earth, but maybe not Uranus : )


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

After re-evaluating I would re guess 447


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's a unit of mass. It's the same on Mars as on earth, but maybe not Uranus : )


Once again not true


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Maybe Uranus


Hey if want to stuff it up in there along with a grams scale be my guest
But be damm sure to get pics


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey if want to stuff it up in there along with a grams scale be my guest
> But be damm sure to get pics


I'll leave that to those that prefer that kind of thing.lol


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

I could really use this win.I'm hurting since I've moved.
This would make a awesome B-day gift..


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey if want to stuff it up in there along with a grams scale be my guest
> But be damm sure to get pics


Lmao  we will leave the camera on auto.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

Josey, trays are 10”x21”…
Stain, you gotta pic a number my friend…
We are looking at some pretty top shelf gear here, folks, names like goat and monkey and twenty20Mendocino a part of this picture… included are some little gems that can be enjoyed immediately so you don’t have to wait three months…


----------



## stain (Dec 8, 2022)

237g


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> gonna have another contest to share some of the holiday spirit...I recently harvested this plant and it's been dried and put up for curing...dense sticky flowers are deceiving when guessing weight...the winner will be the contestant to guess the dried weight of this tray of flowers...putang x emerald bay purps is the strain...the guesses need to be in grams to keep the playing field level...
> the prize will be seeds that I have accumulated recently so I'm not looking to dump old dried out beans...there may be a few feminized beans in there that are bud of the month stock...hell, there may be other goodies vacuum sealed in the prize stash as well...
> contest runs until friday at 8pm...good luckView attachment 314715


Look at those beauty's


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

still no winners folks...one person was critically close but not on the money...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> still no winners folks...one person was critically close but not on the money...


I once got 5 numbers on the CT state lottery. Never watched the drawing but it came on after a show we were watching and they drew number after number that I knew I had. After the 4th number, I told my wife that we had. After 5th we were flabbergasted. Then the last one-bummer. Someone missed that number ‘by this much’. 

Sorry. Freakshow buzz I-can’t-shut-up post…


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> still no winners folks...one person was critically close but not on the money...


OK Boo I think you got 185 grams on your tray.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

It has to be exact? If not 301, then 298.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2022)

138 Gms


----------



## gmo (Dec 8, 2022)

112g


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 336 grams





help me out here Amigo , does the winner have to guess the exact weight to the gram?

and , can we change our guess?


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 8, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> OK Boo I think you got 185 grams on your tray.


Oh well, guess what time it is


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

Dang, didn't know we had to be dead on to the decimal. Y’all new guessers, keep in mind one of us is close


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

I was thinking the exact weight but being no one hit the number, would it be fair to go with the closest guess or let the contest run...we got 1 guess thats one number off...fisrt person to send me a benjamin can buy the vote...I'm gonna declare my run for office with my new grift money...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

how about closest to the number and the contest ends Sunday?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

boy howdy , if someone is just one gram off i say give them the trophy


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm fine with 8pm tomorrow evening...it's been a fun thread, got a more difficult contest I dreamed up for the next one...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

thanks for running it Boo


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

Can't I just say a lot of pot and be done ? I studied your picture for 2 hours and even
used a slide rule.  I felt I was very close then you sent me a picture of your meatloaf. With that picture alone burning into my brain I lost over $45% of my computing power. and also I shifted main propulsion engine to  locate ,acquire , and decimate a nearby food source ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for running it Boo


Yes thanx @boo for the fun contest


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Yeah I think we have always done the closest guess wins at the end of the game.


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

We will have an answer this evening. We’ve got one member that’s 1 g off. I too enjoyed the contest and have another one in mind. That will be a little bit more difficult to figure out. Just for roster I am going to include the weight of the container.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> We will have an answer this evening. We’ve got one member that’s 1 g off. I too enjoyed the contest and have another one in mind. That will be a little bit more difficult to figure out. Just for roster I am going to include the weight of the container.


any talk about including any meatloaf or is that off the table ? asking fora friend ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

I didn’t get to see the meatloaf. I showed him mine but he didn't show me his…


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

Joe, I don’t think the meat loaf was fare very well spending three days at the post office. I will give the winning guess the option for a slice of meatloaf. You’re always welcome to look at my meatloaf Subbie…


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> We will have an answer this evening. We’ve got one member that’s 1 g off. I too enjoyed the contest and have another one in mind. That will be a little bit more difficult to figure out. Just for roster I am going to include the weight of the container.


Please specify which planet, thanks


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Please specify which planet, thanks


Pluto does not count any longer


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

We will always count Pluto as a planet. We don't care what those woke bastards think.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We will always count Pluto as a planet. We don't care what those woke bastards think.


Go with the Science


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

I don't wanna.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> Joe, I don’t think the meat loaf was fare very well spending three days at the post office. I will give the winning guess the option for a slice of meatloaf. You’re always welcome to look at my meatloaf Subbie…


be prepared Subie be prepared ....


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Go with the science....I thought this was gonna be fair....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Go with the science....I thought this was gonna be fair....


Last time we went with the science we all got focked....


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

this ain't fauci here folks, no snake oil...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Pluto is a Planet, fk science.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pluto is a Planet, fk science.


Also a friend of Micky Mouse....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse is a Pedophile.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mickey Mouse is a Pedophile.


He is just a mouse to me ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

You mean just another Gerbil to you.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You mean just another Gerbil to you.





WeedHopper said:


> You mean just another Gerbil to you.


Gerbils ? must be a texas thing


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Nope it's Joe and Roster thing.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope it's Joe and Roster thing.


you brought it up brother


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Nope,,you said Mickey Mouse who Identifies as a Gerbil.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope,,you said Mickey Mouse who Identifies as a Gerbil.


Nope I connected micky with Pluto ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> We will have an answer this evening. We’ve got one member that’s 1 g off. I too enjoyed the contest and have another one in mind. That will be a little bit more difficult to figure out. Just for roster I am going to include the weight of the container.





whoever that person is wins!

dang , who got that close?

good eye!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> whoever that person is wins!
> 
> dang , who got that close?
> 
> good eye!


Really…


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lucky bastard.




it could be you?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Really…





or you?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

i doubt it’s me but I was glad to see my guess close to yours…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it could be you?


Nope,,I know it's not me. Boo didn't want anyone to doubt the game. So after I made my guess he sent me the number for safe keeping.
Which actually is a great idea. That way someone has it on a message with a date.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We will always count Pluto as a planet. We don't care what those woke bastards think.





WeedHopper said:


> You mean just another Gerbil to you.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Gerbils ? must be a texas thing


Nope Joe the Gerbils are way too small for their Big holes LOL
They use these as daily suppositories


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

I wonder if the guy who guesses within one number is on Boo's Naughty List


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I wonder if the guy who guesses within one number is on Boo's Naughty List


right next to your name roster...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

You still can not have my address


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

He already has it. You were typing in your sleep.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He already has it. You were typing in your sleep.


I have been trained to type 1600 Pennsylvania Ave when under pressure


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You still can not have my address


If I do win Hopper
Which address to you want them shipped to
The one in Dallas or the new place?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Send me your Address and I'll have them forwarded.


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

I was going to use the long island basement address for roster if he was within the hand grenades shot of the right number. I think roster was the furthest from right on the guess…


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

the dry weight was 209 g...looks like joe631a wins the Christmas prize...congrats joe, sure hope you enjoy it half as much as I did having the contest...I'm off to go slay me whiteflies, little bastages...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

Congratulations @joeb631a   you are one smart cookie. Enjoy your boopac .

Fun contest boo


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks Boo. Congratulations Joe...was sure I had the winner.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

I knew Joe was pretty much on the money. Lucky bastard.


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

joe, you let me know how you care to handle this...I'll get the gift out this coming week...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 9, 2022)

A very entertaining thread, boo. Thanks for running it.


----------



## Mutlley (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks Boo and Congratulations Joe


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

congratulations joe!

fun contest Brother Boo!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

boo said:


> the dry weight was 209 g...looks like joe631a wins the Christmas prize...congrats joe, sure hope you enjoy it half as much as I did having the contest...I'm off to go slay me whiteflies, little bastages...


I just got in Holy Smokes


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

Thank you Boo and all you folks too!


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I was thinking the exact weight but being no one hit the number, would it be fair to go with the closest guess or let the contest run...we got 1 guess thats one number off...fisrt person to send me a benjamin can buy the vote...I'm gonna declare my run for office with my new grift money...


Where do I send the Ben..lol.. Today is my Birthday and all I have is mulch to smoke.


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

congrats joe. good to know don't go by me guessing weights. i never weigh mine cause i don't move it, it's mainly for the ol lady and i.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)

Nice job, Joe. You have an impressively calibrated eye. A triple beam has nothing on you.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thank you Boo and all you folks too!


Wow joe you’re the man with the eye for sure. Congratulations again


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

@joeb631a 
HEY TONY


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Hey Ezekiel.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I was going to use the long island basement address for roster if he was within the hand grenades shot of the right number. I think roster was the furthest from right on the guess…


I am sure he had his reasons LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Ezekiel.


I wonder how much Youtube ad money the original video made?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Joe always wins LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Im starting to think Joe and the scary guy are the same person


----------



## boo (Dec 10, 2022)

Joe told me if I didn’t let him when I was going to sleep with the fishes after having my intestines ripped through my brown spot I sit on…


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

lmao!


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

What does Imao mean, please?

Joe congratulations.  Enjoy your prize.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> What does Imao mean, please?
> 
> Joe congratulations.  Enjoy your prize.


Lmao means... laughing my ass off


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

So are we going to see the prize that Joe won?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

boo said:


> Joe told me if I didn’t let him when I was going to sleep with the fishes after having my intestines ripped through my brown spot I sit on…


that wasnt me ,it was my associate .... Good Morning !


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Morning


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im starting to think Joe and the scary guy are the same person


oh shit ,almost got me on that .
better i now drink my coffee instead of nursing it ,I read the posts and wear said coffee....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I wonder how much Youtube ad money the original video made?


yes sir I wish one of us produced it !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Ezekiel.


If you're going to talk about my Mother ,let me at least finish my coffee


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow joe you’re the man with the eye for sure. Congratulations again


Thank you ! I want to thank Boo and my friends ,and my slide rule ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow joe you’re the man with the eye for sure. Congratulations again


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thank you ! I want to thank Boo and my friends ,and my slide rule ....


Did you have to disclose the fact that Mom was a guess your weight barker at the traveling show?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Congratulations @joeb631a   you are one smart cookie. Enjoy your boopac .
> 
> Fun contest boo


Thank you Subie ,cookies dont last long enough for me to get smart..!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thank you ! I want to thank Boo and my friends ,and my slide rule ....


I was using my abacus. I am behind on technology but at least I am not counting on my fingers and toes anymore.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I was going to use the long island basement address for roster if he was within the hand grenades shot of the right number. I think roster was the furthest from right on the guess…


I was wondering ,was it the same basement they film in Pulp Fiction?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was using my abacus. I am behind on technology but at least I am not counting on my fingers and toes anymore.


fingers arent so bad toes are a ***** ,need to bend down to see ,its dark down there and hard to see !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nope Joe the Gerbils are way too small for their Big holes LOL
> They use these as daily suppositories View attachment 314928


Wow ,my turkey this year wasnt as big ...!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> One day I’ll get the lingo…


you had to be a beatnik growing up Subie ,you're too young Girl!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

boo said:


> Subway, old school vernacular calls a pound an elbow, slang for lb…ounces are called zips as the came in zip lock baggies…now you know


when I first started a zip was $20 a dime was $10 and a nickel was a 1/4 $5
at least 30% seeds and sticks


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Getting scientific, that implies I have a brain. My wife would debate that.


Lol I think your wife must be talking to my wife ....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> fingers arent so bad toes are a ***** ,need to bend down to see ,its dark down there and hard to see !


I used to use the hair on my head for more complex calculations but since I went bald, I am at a loss…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I used to use the hair on my head for more complex calculations but since I went bald, I am at a loss…


me2...


----------



## Slab (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> What does Imao mean, please?
> 
> Joe congratulations.  Enjoy your prize.


It's a French kitten


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 314805


nice haircut !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now My Elbow is sore


then leave your winky alone for a bit...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

Slab said:


> It's a French kitten


I had a girlfriend who I used  call my little French kitten.
I dont know why I did she was Puerto Rican...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice job, Joe. You have an impressively calibrated eye. A triple beam has nothing on you.


Like a dope I got rid of my triple beam when I got popped .
I bought it brand new not some beat up piece of crap stolen from some high school.


----------



## Slab (Dec 10, 2022)

I miss my old dial-a-gram.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Also a friend of Micky Mouse....


It's his dog friend!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> Joe told me if I didn’t let him when I was going to sleep with the fishes after having my intestines ripped through my brown spot I sit on…


They have special bleach for that....lol.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> when I first started a zip was $20 a dime was $10 and a nickel was a 1/4 $5
> at least 30% seeds and sticks


I think we used the term "Lid" back then..

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

I began selling weed like bubba remembers, lids were 4 fingers from me, 3 fingers most other places...I had a thriving business and the best protection money could buy...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I began selling weed like bubba remembers, lids were 4 fingers from me, 3 fingers most other places...I had a thriving business and the best protection money could buy...


Ahh the day....back in the day. Very enjoyable mostly. Nobody ripped use off. Few nasty situations, mostly avoidable by having the same steady customers.

To you youngens: No picture on driver's license. No computers. No security cameras anywhere. Nobody called the cops no matter what happened. IT WAS WIDE OPEN. WIDE OPEN. We were running full throttle.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

I never imagined myself in the position of putting a human body in a dumpster one night...no shiit...wild wild west...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I never imagined myself in the position of putting a human body in a dumpster one night...no shiit...wild wild west...


I always thought cooking underground like a pig roast might work. Then to the hogs.

Those fly by night joints that sold sides of beef. Had some buddies that ran one of those. Sides of beef my ass.

Leaving there one night I told the driver to "take a quick left" which he did, and the old v dub van SLOWLY went up on two wheels, and slowly dumped over in a front yard with lady looking out front door of all things....

Oh to be young again....and wide open again!  

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I never imagined myself in the position of putting a human body in a dumpster one night...no shiit...wild wild west...


Well, people die every day. Not always in the most convenient fashion.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I began selling weed like bubba remembers, lids were 4 fingers from me, 3 fingers most other places...I had a thriving business and the best protection money could buy...


It was sort of an arbitrary weight. Generally like you said 3 or 4 fingers.
3 being meh, 4 being what was known as "a good count" and so forth.

Bubba


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I never imagined myself in the position of putting a human body in a dumpster one night...no shiit...wild wild west...


We're u recycling again or compost pile


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

Neither, it was called distancing myself from the evidence and getting the hell out of there. I ran with a couple of really bad characters and one night he did the unmentionable while I was there. That was a long time ago and things have changed quite a bit.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> Neither, it was called distancing myself from the evidence and getting the hell out of there. I ran with a couple of really bad characters and one night he did the unmentionable while I was there. That was a long time ago and things have changed quite a bit.


Glad u went the better route.


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

I just dealt for my smoke.  I always threw in a pinch in the bags.  Just had a few customers.  Loved growing up in the 60's 70's.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

ness said:


> I just dealt for my smoke.  I always threw in a pinch in the bags.  Just had a few customers.  Loved growing up in the 60's 70's.






throwing in an extra 2-4 grams a sack always brings them back eh


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 12, 2022)

Having a heck of a time finding the second contest. I have been asleep though. That may have been a smoked up day dream. Did I imagine that?


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

nope Ivan has taken most of my waking hours up between PT and just loving on him...mondays and tuesdays are gobbled up by commitments...I will attempt to get the next on fired up shortly...


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thank you Boo and all you folks too!


Congrats Brother!!!!!!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Having a heck of a time finding the second contest. I have been asleep though. That may have been a smoked up day dream. Did I imagine that?


Stoner LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Stoner LOL


Welcome to the club Bugs
Ya know I lovs Ya


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> nope Ivan has taken most of my waking hours up between PT and just loving on him...mondays and tuesdays are gobbled up by commitments...I will attempt to get the next on fired up shortly...


Evening Boo
I wanted to say I am sorry for you Pets loss.
I had to burry a 200lb dog one winter and he was hard to move , I could not imagine moving your Big fellow.
I have a thing for pigs, cute buggers


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Evening Boo
> I wanted to say I am sorry for you Pets loss.
> I had to burry a 200lb dog one winter and he was hard to move , I could not imagine moving your Big fellow.
> I have a thing for pigs, cute buggers



That's a little cutie.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 13, 2022)

Morning everyone


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

I was offered another piglet today, gonna wait for an older one to keep earlele company...Ivan is doing well, tail is still iffy but it's a priority at the moment...I hope to spend some time in the garden today, it's been neglected...


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

Hi ya boo, who is earlele?  I'm going to be washing the grow tent outside pretty soon and cover it up for the winter.  I hope the tent makes it through the storm.  I worry about that.  I think it was Hopper that said stake it down which I did.  The stakes are just 12' I hope that will do it.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I was offered another piglet today, gonna wait for an older one to keep earlele company...Ivan is doing well, tail is still iffy but it's a priority at the moment...I hope to spend some time in the garden today, it's been neglected...


Sorry Boo I just couldnt help it ....


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning everyone!  Hope everyone is having a good morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> I was offered another piglet today, gonna wait for an older one to keep earlele company...Ivan is doing well, tail is still iffy but it's a priority at the moment...I hope to spend some time in the garden today, it's been neglected...


Get another , animals make us smile


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 15, 2022)

@boo. I wanted to thank u for having these contests!! It's awesome of u to think of other's this Christmas season. Thank u!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

Santa boo, we love you


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Santa boo, we love you


Now I have too, All in the Holiday spirit....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Hi ya boo, who is earlele?  I'm going to be washing the grow tent outside pretty soon and cover it up for the winter.  I hope the tent makes it through the storm.  I worry about that.  I think it was Hopper that said stake it down which I did.  The stakes are just 12' I hope that will do it.


Wasnt me. I dont have a tent,,but if it works i will take credit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)

Yall keep talking to Boo like that and his head will get so big he will fall over and hurt himself.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now I have too, All in the Holiday spirit....


Santa Boo, I remember when his heart grew 100 Xs that day
Merry Christmas even in Booville, Cidyboo even carved the RoastBeast


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

good morning folks, fed my face, sucked the cold from another ice pack, and played with Ivan...he's quite the smartie...found him sitting by an empty toilet, had to turn the water back on for him...dutch is teaching him well, both dogs easily communicate their needs...still don't see any winning guesses here, I know someone is sharp enough to get it right...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

325


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Im firing up my 2 cycle slide rule when i get gas ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> good morning folks, fed my face, sucked the cold from another ice pack, and played with Ivan...he's quite the smartie...found him sitting by an empty toilet, had to turn the water back on for him...dutch is teaching him well, both dogs easily communicate their needs...still don't see any winning guesses here, I know someone is sharp enough to get it right...


funny ! when i used to hear my boy at the toilet in the morning it always made me thirsty !


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

it tells me to make sure water is in there...Ivan drinks a bow dry so Dutch has to hunt me sown to fill it...the flapper needs replaced and I'm just not excited about doing it...lazy or just not giving a shiit I guess...I got 3 replacements in the laundry room...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> it tells me to make sure water is in there...Ivan drinks a bow dry so Dutch has to hunt me sown to fill it...the flapper needs replaced and I'm just not excited about doing it...lazy or just not giving a shiit I guess...I got 3 replacements in the laundry room...


Where i live if you dont pay attention to a leaking toilet the cesspool truck fairy has to visit and take $600 from you ...


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

hence the closure of the wall valve when not in use...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

IVAN N DUTCH WANT ONE


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

I remember a devise that would refill your toilet after dogs drank it down but dang if I can find it


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

Ivan would love it whereas Dutch only does hoses and his toilet...yeah, strange beasts...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> Ivan would love it whereas Dutch only does hoses and his toilet...yeah, strange beasts...


My guy will mostly drink from a running tub facet 
and at all hrs of the night, I get slam nose nudged at 3am and he is looking my in the eye from 3 inches 
Get Up Pops I wants me water


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> IVAN N DUTCH WANT ONE
> View attachment 315358


i could use one...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> Ivan would love it whereas Dutch only does hoses and his toilet...yeah, strange beasts...


really cant knock a good toilet ....


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

I sleep in the center of a king size bed, Dutch just puts his paw on the mattress and I'm awake...guess I'm tuned into his presence...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2022)

My boy Jo and I must have some kind of mental connection. I wake up from him just staring at me from the doorway when he needs to go out. 10 years old and he has never had an accident in the house.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My boy Jo and I must have some kind of mental connection. I wake up from him just staring at me from the doorway when he needs to go out. 10 years old and he has never had an accident in the house.


My boy Mojo was such a good boy. Sometimes if we gave him something too rich would have a accident.When ever that happened I made his accident disappear with no fuss at all. He felt so bad and I sure as shit was not going to make him feel worse .


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

after I got dealtly ill Dutch would hold it forever it would seem when I couldn't get out of bed...once in a while he's just have to let loose and he's go to the farthest part of the dining room...to this day he still won't walk around the far side of the table, he just hangs his head...my Dutch is far beyond a special dog, they all are...we've been thru it all together...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> after I got dealtly ill Dutch would hold it forever it would seem when I couldn't get out of bed...once in a while he's just have to let loose and he's go to the farthest part of the dining room...to this day he still won't walk around the far side of the table, he just hangs his head...my Dutch is far beyond a special dog, they all are...we've been thru it all together...


Yes and a honor at that..


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

if I tell someone we don't deserve dogs and they don't understand me, I know they just don't get it...to know the love of a dog is to know pure unrequited love...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> if I tell someone we don't deserve dogs and they don't understand me, I know they just don't get it...to know the love of a dog is to know pure unrequited love...


and done so exquisitely ...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> if I tell someone we don't deserve dogs and they don't understand me, I know they just don't get it...to know the love of a dog is to know pure unrequited love...


Man’s best friend is the truth. They are an integral part of any home in my opinion.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 17, 2022)

Hello everyone


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2022)

Good evening venom, you did enter the latest contest right…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> after I got dealtly ill Dutch would hold it forever it would seem when I couldn't get out of bed...once in a while he's just have to let loose and he's go to the farthest part of the dining room...to this day he still won't walk around the far side of the table, he just hangs his head...my Dutch is far beyond a special dog, they all are...we've been thru it all together...


Morn Boo
You told the story here before I think?
Just how did you discover your liver was sick?
Did Dutch find it before you even knew you needed to see a doctor.
I have heard stories of pets letting the owner know before they even knew they had a problem. 
I have seen Cancer dogs that actually sniff out cancer on a person's body.
I was wondering is this what Dutchie did with you.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> Good evening venom, you did enter the latest contest right…


Venom should win a best avatar prize LOL
Dang that is a sweet pic


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

A patriotic sasquatch makes me not so scared.....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A patriotic sasquatch makes me not so scared.....


Bit my tongue


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Bit my tongue


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

morning folks, been out with the boys this morning, in the 50's and a bit chilly for my liking...seems Ivan is becoming a keen watch dog, he's at the fence ragging on something...


RosterMan said:


> Morn Boo
> You told the story here before I think?
> Just how did you discover your liver was sick?
> Did Dutch find it before you even knew you needed to see a doctor.
> ...


dunno how he knew roster, mebbe after living with Linda while she was dying with it, mebbe he knew the scent...about a year after she passed he came up on the bed, pulled down the covers, and began to lick my liver...didn't feel any direct symptoms, I just felt kinds sick...he discovered it very early on so surgery was a great option...I'm scarred all over so what's another 16" of lines on the belly...dogs know things we just can't fathom...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks, been out with the boys this morning, in the 50's and a bit chilly for my liking...seems Ivan is becoming a keen watch dog, he's at the fence ragging on something...
> 
> dunno how he knew roster, mebbe after living with Linda while she was dying with it, mebbe he knew the scent...about a year after she passed he came up on the bed, pulled down the covers, and began to lick my liver...didn't feel any direct symptoms, I just felt kinds sick...he discovered it very early on so surgery was a great option...I'm scarred all over so what's another 16" of lines on the belly...dogs know things we just can't fathom...











						Dogs Detecting Disease: Meet America's Cancer-Sniffing Canines
					

Cancer cells produce a specific odor. Thanks to dogs' incredible senses of smell, specially-trained canines are able to effectively detect cancer in humans.




					www.akc.org


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Dogs Detecting Disease: Meet America's Cancer-Sniffing Canines
> 
> 
> Cancer cells produce a specific odor. Thanks to dogs' incredible senses of smell, specially-trained canines are able to effectively detect cancer in humans.
> ...


Amazing ,we had a exterminator who had a beagel sidney I think who could smell termites.
Amazing how the dogs nose works and its even more amazing even though its serious how much more a blood hound nose is.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks, been out with the boys this morning, in the 50's and a bit chilly for my liking...seems Ivan is becoming a keen watch dog, he's at the fence ragging on something...
> 
> dunno how he knew roster, mebbe after living with Linda while she was dying with it, mebbe he knew the scent...about a year after she passed he came up on the bed, pulled down the covers, and began to lick my liver...didn't feel any direct symptoms, I just felt kinds sick...he discovered it very early on so surgery was a great option...I'm scarred all over so what's another 16" of lines on the belly...dogs know things we just can't fathom...


It was meant to be , was not your time man.
Dutch was sent for a reason, how else would I have gotten to meet you.
Glad you are still here


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Im trying to be Nice so Santa does not pass me by again this year


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

My guess sucked.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My guess sucked.


Mine too

How’s our boys tail this morning. Did he get a rewrap  yesterday?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

A new muzzle ?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Great Muzzle Right Boo
I never use them but that would scare most people coming for a visit


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine too
> 
> How’s our boys tail this morning. Did he get a rewrap  yesterday?


They re-wrapped the tail late last night after making me wait over two hours, and before we could get in to have dinner, the sleeve that they put around his tail fell off. I called them up and I was none too happy… the guy that was wearing his man bun told me I was welcome to come back and have it redone for the third time in a day. being that the trip is almost an 80 mile round-trip I decided against it and did it myself. We will have it looked at by the doctor tomorrow and see where we go from there but the tail looks very good. I am burning through diesel fuel like it’s free it seems. I don’t want to put Ivan in the convertible with his tail as exposed as it is.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

You got that stretchy tape you can use in a pinch while you wait if he wags it off?


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You got that stretchy tape you can use in a pinch while you wait if he wags it off?


Yup, sports wrap tape,,,I use it on myself on a regular basis, the skin on the backs of my arms damn near sheds so that and no stick gauze pads are on the shelf waiting…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> Yup, sports wrap tape,,,I use it on myself on a regular basis, the skin on the backs of my arms damn near sheds so that and no stick gauze pads are on the shelf waiting…


Perfect. Gotta be hard tho trying to control that puppy wag


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

There’s no controlling that tail now that the big bandages off. Ivan is a very happy puppy and that tail is just spinning around like a fishing pole going back-and-forth. He has a very serious social aggression issue. Last night at the vets office he was more out of control than any dog that I’ve ever had in my entire life. Getting a dog that had no socialization for four months is like dealing with a handicapped child. Ivan will do fine but it’s going to take work to straighten him out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> There’s no controlling that tail now that the big bandages off. Ivan is a very happy puppy and that tail is just spinning around like a fishing pole going back-and-forth. He has a very serious social aggression issue. Last night at the vets office he was more out of control than any dog that I’ve ever had in my entire life. Getting a dog that had no socialization for four months is like dealing with a handicapped child. Ivan will do fine but it’s going to take work to straighten him out.


Maybe he hates those people who keep on changing his bandages. He doesn’t know them and they hurt him every time he sees them. I understand his aggression.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

Got any friends with large dogs that can work with you?  I worked with a guy once who had an aggressive dog. My dog also large (rott/pit mix) didn’t respond to his dogs aggressive behavior and didn’t care much about other dogs one way or the other, even liked the cats.  My dog Rambeau was a very social dog too but folks were always scared of him Because of his looks. We had several walk sessions together (on leash with minimum contact) then eventually, we were able to let them have contact. he brought his dog over to play with my dog Rambeau for play dates  until his dog was able to go to the dog park for further training with other dogs. Even if you found someone with a dog that was willing to take a few walks on leash with you, this would get ivan use to being around other dogs and when to control himself. He will naturally know when (not) to control himself for protection of himself or his family or weaker being. He is just young and needs to know the difference. Rambeau is long gone now but was one of the best dogs I ever had the pleasure spending part of my life with.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Got any friends with large dogs that can work with you?  I worked with a guy once who had an aggressive dog. My dog also large (rott/pit mix) didn’t respond to his dogs aggressive behavior and didn’t care much about other dogs one way or the other, even liked the cats.  My dog Rambeau was a very social dog too but folks were always scared of him Because of his looks. We had several walk sessions together (on leash with minimum contact) then eventually, we were able to let them have contact. he brought his dog over to play with my dog Rambeau for play dates  until his dog was able to go to the dog park for further training with other dogs. Even if you found someone with a dog that was willing to take a few walks on leash with you, this would get ivan use to being around other dogs and when to control himself. He will naturally know when (not) to control himself for protection of himself or his family or weaker being. He is just young and needs to know the difference. Rambeau is long gone now but was one of the best dogs I ever had the pleasure spending part of my life with.


That was one lucky puppy to be loved by you


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

I could understand if that’s the problem but his aggression is towards every other animal in the building. I think he’s just frustrated that he can’t get near them to play with them and he shows it as anger or maybe it’s just how I see it… Ivan gets so excited and throws himself on Dutch who has become very tempered beast. I just need to get Ivan out more in a social setting, but I’m afraid to with his hip the way it is. I can just see him popping it out of socket being the frenetic little puppy that he is.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> That was one lucky puppy to be loved by you


This was my Rambeau  He had a pet column in my pet newsletter back then called “Ask Rambeau” he also had quite a following for early internet


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This was my Rambeau  He had a pet column in my pet newsletter back then called “Ask Rambeau” he also had quite a following for early internet View attachment 315662


wish I could type....


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wish I could type....


I’ll bet you wish you could lick your balls as well… some dogs have it made


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> I’ll bet you wish you could lick your balls as well… some dogs have it made


wouldnt leave the house
Two Roadway drivers were talking at the yard and  they looked down at the yard dog licking his balls .One driver said to the other 
"Dont you wish you could do that too" the other driver said " yeah ,but I would pet him first"


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> I’ll bet you wish you could lick your balls as well… some dogs have it made


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I could understand if that’s the problem but his aggression is towards every other animal in the building. I think he’s just frustrated that he can’t get near them to play with them and he shows it as anger or maybe it’s just how I see it… Ivan gets so excited and throws himself on Dutch who has become very tempered beast. I just need to get Ivan out more in a social setting, but I’m afraid to with his hip the way it is. I can just see him popping it out of socket being the frenetic little puppy that he is.


Got it. My boy Jo is a 100 lb American Bulldog and he HATES other dogs. Our cats(yup, plural, ugh…) he tolerates. Never had a dog aggressive dog before Jo. My last American Bulldog was 140 lbs and loved playing with other dogs. He would lay down and let puppies at the ‘dog park’ wrestle and nip at him. If they got out of line, he’d get up and give them his look and they would calm down. I used to walk him off-leash thru soccer fields near our house even with soccer games going on. He never bolted after anyone and stupid parents would let their kids hang off of him.

Ivan sounds like an excellent candidate to be featured on Cesar Milan’s new dog socialization show. Ivan’s backstory of being run over and his recovery would be a storyline.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This was my Rambeau  He had a pet column in my pet newsletter back then called “Ask Rambeau” he also had quite a following for early internet View attachment 315662


Wow ,I wish I was around then , I had so many questions .... Good Morning Cookie Goddess!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Got it. My boy Jo is a 100 lb American Bulldog and he HATES other dogs. Our cats(yup, plural, ugh…) he tolerates. Never had a dog aggressive dog before Jo. My last American Bulldog was 140 lbs and loved playing with other dogs. He would lay down and let puppies at the ‘dog park’ wrestle and nip at him. If the my got out of line, he’d get up and give them his look and they would calm down. I used to walk him of leash thru soccer fields near our house even with soccer games going on. He never bolted after anyone and stupid parents would let their kids hang off of him.
> 
> Ivan sounds like an excellent candidate to be featured on Cesar Milan’s new dog socialization show. Ivan’s backstory of being run over and his recovery would be a storyline.


there are a lot of folks here ( incl.me sometimes) could be candidates.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wow ,I wish I was around then , I had so many questions .... Good Morning Cookie Goddess!


Finally finished all the cookies and got them all boxed up for delivery. Mr Subbie has been enjoying the leaf overs which he ODd on last night. We have delivered a few and will finish that this week sometime.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Finally finished all the cookies and got them all boxed up for delivery. Mr Subbie has been enjoying the leaf overs which he ODd on last night. We have delivered a few and will finish that this week sometime.


noice ! How is that handsome bastard doing ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> noice ! How is that handsome bastard doing ?


He’s normal again, whatever that is


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Finally finished all the cookies and got them all boxed up for delivery. Mr Subbie has been enjoying the leaf overs which he ODd on last night. We have delivered a few and will finish that this week sometime.


I have had no luck with edibles I have no clue what it is.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I have had no luck with edibles I have no clue what it is.


These were not edibles venom, just plain sugar.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> These were not edibles venom, just plain sugar.


What kind of cookies? Chocolate chip?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> What kind of cookies? Chocolate chip?


I just knew She is adding Venom to her Cookies


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> What kind of cookies? Chocolate chip?


All kinds of them but no cannabis in them. I did add some flower, kief, canna tea and sissy smokes to some of the baskets tho.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> All kinds of them but no cannabis in them. I did add some flower, kief, canna tea and sissy smokes to some of the baskets tho.


Boil toil eye of newt
Be careful she may be a witch


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Boil toil eye of newt
> Be careful she may be a witch


Still looking for the toad tongue and moth gizzards for your special batch roster. Ordered it from the dark web with free 3 day shipping. Should be here any minute.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Still looking for the toad tongue and moth gizzards for your special batch roster. Ordered it from the dark web with free 3 day shipping. Should be here any minute.


Do you know why I am growing a tail now?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

Please don't forget eye of Newt Gingrich


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do you know why I am growing a tail now?


You’ve always had a tail… you are just now seeing it but it’s always been there.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s normal again, whatever that is


Im sure he is exceptionally normal!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> These were not edibles venom, just plain sugar.


In a Godly form I may add....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I have had no luck with edibles I have no clue what it is.


i would eat more
I find in some cases you eat 2and you feel it eat 3 and you FEEL it ( Ya feel me ? lol)


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Still looking for the toad tongue and moth gizzards for your special batch roster. Ordered it from the dark web with free 3 day shipping. Should be here any minute.


last time i had toad tongue it was tough


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do you know why I am growing a tail now?


its not your tail Brother


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> its not your tail Brother


Too dang Big to be anything else


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Too dang Big to be anything else


dont have any old accidents left from days gone by?


----------



## spunom (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This was my Rambeau  He had a pet column in my pet newsletter back then called “Ask Rambeau” he also had quite a following for early internet View attachment 315662


He looks so dedicated!! Love!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

spunom said:


> He looks so dedicated!! Love!


and worldly too I may add....


----------

